# TiVo from Ebay - have I bought a duffer?



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

I've recently bought a TiVo via Ebay with a Silicon Dust Cachecard, and on first bootup it said, on the Silicon Dust Cachecard screen splash that it couldn't find the cachecard, with something like the following, even though after doing the guided setup the menus certainly move faster than my old one (which didn't have any kind of card):

cachecard/sram not found!

and before that it has loads of lines like: "cachecard: ffffffffffffffffffff" or something similar.

I lost track of all the "f"s it came out with and some of these were emitting from my mouth(!)

Another time I got this:

Driver: xxxxxxxx/20050218
Driver failed to load:
No information in kernel log

And I get the either one of these whether I do a System Reset via the TiVo Central with the remote, or if I do a reset by unplugging it manually.

This is the first time I've tried a TiVo that has been modified and it's confusing the hell out of me. I haven't opened it up to see if anything's come loose in transit, but the fact the menus are moving faster must mean that the cachecard (with 512Mb RAM) is plugged in and working, surely?

Ta in advance.

(And yes, I will be emailing the guy I bought it from shortly, but just wanted to gleam some knowledge and opinions on the above first, ta


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

If it's any help, the guy gave me the IP address for the TiVo and I've been trying to telnet to it and I can't access it. At the moment I'm not sure whether it's a problem to do with what I've already described or with the wireless adaptor I've attached to the TiVo not quite doing what it should, since the ethernet cable coming out of the TiVo is coming out through a flap in the back and it's way too short to reach my router, but I've used the same wireless adaptor before with my Xbox in another room and had no problems with that.

Edit: Just checked the adaptor on the Xbox again and it's fine with that. When connected to the TiVo, the ethernet light on the adaptor isn't lighting up, meaning it doesn't recognise an ethernet cable as being hooked up, so before I start opening it up to solve all these problems, is there anything I can do from the main remote? (since I'm not sure, as it's my first modded TiVo)

Ta again, Dom


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pop the lid and check that the cachecard/RAM hasn't worked loose in transit. This would be my initial thought. 

If there is no RAM (or RAM not recognised/loose) then you will get the message you're seeing. If the card is loose you could also get a failure to connect.

Is your PC/Router on the same subnet as the TiVo - ie. if your PC/Router's IP address starts with 192.168.1.xxx then the TiVo's should too. However, if yours is 192.168.0.xxx and the TiVo's is 192.168.1.xxx then you won't get a connection.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Likewise, when we moved here both Tivos had their cachecards pop loose from the edge connector inside. It only needs to have wiggled loose a little to stop working.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you remember IanK saying something about the cachecard not booting properly if the unit wasnt connected to a source??
Sounds like a similar symptom to what I got all those years ago.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The only sensible next step is to take the lid off and check the card hasn't come loose. They do that very easily.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

dvdfever said:


> Edit: Just checked the adaptor on the Xbox again and it's fine with that. When connected to the TiVo, the ethernet light on the adaptor isn't lighting up, meaning it doesn't recognise an ethernet cable as being hooked up, so before I start opening it up to solve all these problems, is there anything I can do from the main remote? (since I'm not sure, as it's my first modded TiVo)
> 
> Ta again, Dom


If the ethernet port light does not come on then either the cable is faulty/wrong or the cachecard is not seated correctly or blown. 
As far as the cable goes, I am pretty sure that the cachecard requires a straight-through cable or a network adapters that can compensate for a crossover cable. So the cable could work with the Xbox but not work with the cachecard.

If you know that the cable you have is straight-through, your only option is to open the case and re-seat the cachecard. WATCH OUT FOR THE POWER SUPPLY! It is not shielded and the capacitors can give you quite a kick!

Best of luck,

Col.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks very much for everyone's help. I've now got a different problem which I'll mention in a moment.

I opened up the TiVo (I'd forgotten how damn stiff those lids are) and saw the cachecard had indeed come loose in transit so I reseated it - not easy, given that I'm a bit of a Billy Big-hands 

While it was open, I took a moment to swap over the small bit of network cable the guy had put in with a longer one which reaches my router (I could've gone the wireless route but it'd be easier to get another cable to replace the one I've used there than it would be to faff about getting another wireless adaptor of the same make that I use for my Xbox, so I've put them back together), and I was able to telnet to the TiVo and I've transferred my sub from the old box to the new one (I've got no intention in connecting the old box to the phone line - too far away from the phone point anyway) and now that the new box understands its status I set about doing a daily call.

And here's the problem. I've got the 'pending restart' message which, I understand if the following keeps happening is a problem. Rather than let it do an automatic restart at 2am, I did a manual one, it came back up, said it was installing the software and then I did a daily call to get new listings... which it didn't get, it just told me 'pending restart' and so the cycle begins again...

Following a search of the archives, I've tried unplugging it for 30 seconds, I'm currently trying to redo the Guided Setup and the next option after that, which has worked for some, is the 'Clear and Delete Everything Option'. I've not got much on there as it is and I presume the seller did this beforehand as it was left in a 'Now do the Guided Setup' state, and the only thing I've done since apart from tell it a few preferences and set up a few manual recordings is to do the sub thing.

More news as it comes, but any further suggestions welcome on this new problem. Ta again.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nah. Forget it. It's busted. I'd give it away if I were you. Tell you what, I'll take it off your hands. Oh wait, it's not a lifetimer is it? Oh well, forget it then 

Sounds like it might be the 2.5.5a problem. Maybe


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like the software version associated with your old TSN is different to that on the drive.

If the drive is < 160gb then you should have no problem (other than possibly losing some of your hacks as rc.sysinit.author is overwritten with a 'new' one); however, if the drive is 160gb or greater then you will need to re-install the LBA48 kernel and possibly re-initialise the swap by pulling the dirve and running copykern from the LBA48 CD.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Nah. Forget it. It's busted. I'd give it away if I were you. Tell you what, I'll take it off your hands. Oh wait, it's not a lifetimer is it? Oh well, forget it then
> 
> Sounds like it might be the 2.5.5a problem. Maybe


Thanks for the replies. The Guided Setup has allowed me to connect and download the programme data and now when I change channel it actually tells me what's in the EPG, but I can't record (aside from manual ones) at the moment as it's still indexing. Still, it's heading in the right direction.

What's the 2.5.5a problem, exactly?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

The software version you are 'meant' to have is stored on the Tivo mothership database. When you dial in for your daily downloads, it checks that version and if it is not the same as the one installed on your Tivo, it downloads the new version and tries to install it. Fair enough.

The problem is that if you have 2.5.5a on your Tivo, and 2.5.5 on the mothership database it downloads the 2.5.5 software. When it tries to 'upgrade' you at the restart, it gives up as it sees your current version is newer.

And so the same problem happens again the next time you dial in - you still have 2.5.5a on your hard drive and 2.5.5 on the mothership database.

So the easy solution is to phone Tivo CS and tell them you want 2.5.5a (don't tell them the real reason or you will be there all day, just say you have a new Sony TV and it plays up with Tivo). Once they have done this the next daily call should work correctly as the versions should match up. :up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

However, it does sound like that's _not_ the problem now; so don't do that


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

cwaring said:


> However, it does sound like that's _not_ the problem now; so don't do that


It still might be that problem though....it would download the listings once as part of guided setup (hence why he can see things in the EPG) but it will not not dial in properly on subsequent days, and the guide data will start running out...

So keep an eye on the information screens and see if keeps it wanting to restart.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. Fair enough. I've never had the problem so don't know the exact details/symptoms


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Cainam said:


> It still might be that problem though....it would download the listings once as part of guided setup (hence why he can see things in the EPG) but it will not not dial in properly on subsequent days, and the guide data will start running out...
> 
> So keep an eye on the information screens and see if keeps it wanting to restart.


Thanks for all the tips. It's gone through the process of getting the guide up to date (up until Nov 11th) when before the Guided Setup, after the message came up, it wouldn't do a thing in terms of getting past the 'pending restart' message and getting listings.

To save me asking some obvious questions about what I can now do with my modded TiVo, is there an FAQ on here which tells me how to easily add channel logos to the Now Playing menu, Mode 0 recording, the ability to get radio channels such that I can just program in, eg. 0104 for Radio 4, for a recording, and also about getting listings over the internet?

Also, I've hit upon the problem of subtitles. When I had a silver Panasonic Sky box up until Xmas, since I thought that was causing a problem with do with sound pops - which it wasn't, I changed the digibox for a Pace and then I was able to get subtitles on channels like C4 and E4, whereas before I could only get them mostly on BBC channels (I'm referring to 888 analogue teletext subtitles here - I don't want Sky digibox-generated ones as they burn into the picture and get recorded with the image).

Now, using the new TiVo with the Pace digibox, the subtitles are a bit spotty when watching via AUX input, and non-existent when watching via a recording or in the TiVo's live buffer. This is very frustrating as I use them often, even though I'm not deaf.

Has it anything to do with the TiVo being a 6020 model, whereas mine's a 6021? I'd have thought it was a software issue. If I could crack this, then presuming the Guided Setup has cured the earlier problem, things would be just fine with this nox now.

Thanks again.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Subtitles...
Under system info what version of software has your Tivo?
If 2.5.5a that is why no subtitles as they disabled it as it upset most TV's made in the last few years.

If 2.5.5a and you had 2.5.5 the pending restart will be it trying to downgrade to 2.5.5 which I think if you checke the logs always fails as an older version and gives up after three days - If I recall correctly.

Automan.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

dvdfever said:


> Now, using the new TiVo with the Pace digibox, the subtitles are a bit spotty when watching via AUX input, and non-existent when watching via a recording or in the TiVo's live buffer. This is very frustrating as I use them often, even though I'm not deaf.


What's the software version shown on the System Information screen? Version 2.5.5a disables teletext subtitles.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> If 2.5.5a that is why no subtitles as they disabled it as it upset most TV's made in the last few years.


Only Sony/Toshiba AFAIK. Philips, Panasonic etc. are all fine.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> What's the software version shown on the System Information screen? Version 2.5.5a disables teletext subtitles.


Oh no, is there a way to get them back such as with "Clear and Delete Everything" or can I go back to v.2.5.5 somehow?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, you could re-image from a 2.5.5 disk but then you'd get the 'pending update problem again if the entry for your Tivo in the central database lists you as having 2.5.5a  See Post #12 from Caiman for details


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Well, you could re-image from a 2.5.5 disk but then you'd get the 'pending update problem again if the entry for your Tivo in the central database lists you as having 2.5.5a  See Post #12 from Caiman for details


How about this page from this site which mentions a file called pxmpegdecode.o which I think will allow me to fix the teletext bug and make the TiVo think it's a 2.5.5 (re-reading the page it's all starting to blur together a bit and is giving me a headache now). Am I on the right lines at all? Ta.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-248502.html


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If your TiVo is listed as having 2.5.5 then you MUST leave what looks like 2.5.5 on the drive or you will get the 'pending restart' message every night and your TiVo will only download guide data when you do a full Guided Setup (as this doesn't check the software version for some reason). If your TiVo is listed as 2.5.5a then if you install a drive with 2.5.5 it will update itself overnight and you will lose the LBA48 kernel if the drive is > 137gb along with the teletext recording functionality.

Your case is unusual as not many peope even know the TiVo records teletext, let alone use it on a regular basis! Therefore you want the extra functionality but still need to stick with 2.5.5a (or what looks like 2.5.5a).

The pxmpegdecode.o file fix is normally used by people with Sony/Toshiba TVs to disable teletext recording while preserving the version as 2.5.5. However, I see no reason why you couldn't do it in reverse!

You will need the pxmpegdecode.o file from a 2.5.5 version of the software (see attachment). Just FTP it to /lib/modules, make it executable with *chmod 755 ** and restart the TiVo to load it.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> If your TiVo is listed as having 2.5.5a then you MUST leave what looks like 2.5.5a on the drive or you will get the 'pending restart' message every night and your TiVo will only download guide data when you do a full Guided Setup (as this doesn't check the software version for some reason). My normal advice therefore would be to leave things alone (assuming the drive is < 137gb) and do without the teletext recording feature disabled by 2.5.5a.


The drive is 250Gb. Is there an easy way to stop it doing the pending restart thing without having to speak to someone at TiVo? I don't relish the thought of spending forever on the phone line to a call centre 

And if I have to, following the advice about saying I have a Sony TV, is there a specific one that I have to say I have so that it sounds plausible?

And how do I explain that I've got 2.5.5a on my unit without admitting I've got a modded TiVo? (lots of questions, I know) 



> However, your case is very unusual as not many peope even know the TiVo records teletext, let alone use it on a regular basis!


I guess subtitles aren't used as widely as I might've thought. I once put them on at my sister's house (on a normal TV, not a TiVo) while she and my Mum were gabbing away during something I wanted to watch, but as soon as I put them on.... "Why have you put the subtitles on???!" I replied, "Because you two won't shut up!", but I digress...



> Therefore you want the extra functionality but still need to stick with 2.5.5a (or what looks like 2.5.5a).
> 
> The pxmpegdecode.o file fix is normally used by people with Sony/Toshiba TVs to disable teletext recording while preserving the version as 2.5.5. However, I see no reason why you couldn't do it in reverse!
> 
> You will need the pxmpegdecode.o file from a 2.5.5 version of the software (see attachment). Just FTP it to /lib/modules, make it executable with *chmod 755 ** and restart the TiVo to load it.


Thanks very much for that. Can I do that before I stop the TiVo from doing the 'pending restart' thing, or might that override this change somehow?

Thanks again.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Just to be clear, could you confirm the following?

1. The TiVo we're talking about has a 250gb drive that has software 2.5.5a on it
2. The broken Tivo from which the sub has been transferred had 2.5.5

If the above are both true then you need to do three things -

1. Call TiVo CS and say you are having problems with a Sony TV. They will then offer to upgrade the software to 2.5.5a

2. Wait a few days until you stop getting the "pending restart" message after a daily call. Your software version should still show as 2.5.5a

3. Install the pxmpegdecode.o module I attached above and restart. Your TiVo should still show version 2.5.5a but teletext subtitles should work again.

As long as the new software is not installed (which it won't be if it's trying to go from 2.5.5a to 2.5.5) then the fact that you have a 250gb drive will make no difference as the LBA48 kernel won't be overwritten.



dvdfever said:


> And if I have to, following the advice about saying I have a Sony TV, is there a specific one that I have to say I have so that it sounds plausible?


If they ask (which I doubt) just pick any Sony TV model number from the last 3 or 4 years.



dvdfever said:


> And how do I explain that I've got 2.5.5a on my unit without admitting I've got a modded TiVo?


Dont mention it. As far as your conversation with TiVo CS is concerned, you have 2.5.5 (which they know from their records anyway) and your recently acquired Sony TV is going beserk, locking up, switching itself off, changing channels randomly etc. whenever the TiVo is connected.

*Edit: Just realised this - Doh!

Of course, the best solution would just be to re-image the 250gb drive in the new machine from a backup of your old drive then install the LBA48 kernel and initialise the swap with copykern. That way you would transfer not only your season passes, settings and recordings, but also the correct (and desired) software version - 2.5.5 - as well :up: *


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Just to be clear, could you confirm the following?
> 
> 1. The TiVo we're talking about has a 250gb drive that has software 2.5.5a on it
> 2. The broken Tivo from which the sub has been transferred had 2.5.5


That is correct.



> If the above are both true then you need to do three things -
> 
> 1. Call TiVo CS and say you are having problems with a Sony TV. They will then offer to upgrade the software to 2.5.5a
> 
> ...


Ta muchly for the above. I'm guessing this is a problem that a lot of TiVo CS staff will have dealt with lately, but just to be clear, at random would this Sony TV be okay?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000OQBUC2

It's a moderately priced 32" set that I have no intention of buying but should suffice for this purpose 



> Re: 2.5.5a
> Dont mention it. As far as your conversation with TiVo CS is concerned, you have 2.5.5 (which they know from their records anyway) and your recently acquired Sony TV is going beserk, locking up, switching itself off, changing channels randomly etc. whenever the TiVo is connected.
> 
> *Edit: Just realised this - Doh!
> ...


Thanks for the tip, but that's way too complex for me to do, sorry. I've made a list of all my season passes and updated that from about a year ago when I upgraded the old TiVo to a 120Gb drive and was asking about how to copy the info across, as making the list was a lot more straight forward 

Just as an aside - and I have no intention of doing this - what if I was to still connect up the old TiVo to a phone line? Would the red alert horn sound at TiVo HQ because two units with the same serial number were trying to get listings?

Just curious, but I'll just be using it for manual recordings in another room where a phone point is nowhere to be found and it's an unmodded TiVo.

Thanks again.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

dvdfever said:


> would this Sony TV be okay?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000OQBUC2


I would suggest the KV32FX660 - that is known to cause problems, but it really shouldn't make any difference. I doubt if they will ask the model number.



dvdfever said:


> Thanks for the tip, but that's way too complex for me to do, sorry. I've made a list of all my season passes and updated that from about a year ago when I upgraded the old TiVo to a 120Gb drive


It's easy:-

1. Take out both drives and install into your PC. 
2. Boot from the LBA48 CD
3. type

*mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY*

where hdX is your old 120gb drive and hdY is your new 250gb one.

4. Wait 3-12 hours while the data is copied. 
5. Run copykern specifying hdY and kernel option one. 
6. Reinstall drives, sit back and have a beer 

NB. If you don't need your recordings, use the following command instead and the copy will complete in 10 minutes instead of 12 hours:-

*mfsbackup -l 32 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY*

Edit: thanks to mikerr for pointing out the intentional mistake (now corrected) in the above command 



dvdfever said:


> Would the red alert horn sound at TiVo HQ


Definitely! If you are not using the old machine for other than manual recordings then morally you aren't committing service theft - but as soon as the TiVo servers see two machines with the same TSN all hell will break loose!


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> I would suggest the KV32FX660 - that is known to cause problems, but it really shouldn't make any difference. I doubt if they will ask the model number.


Ta muchly. The guy did ask me for it towards the end, so I quoted it. He said the Sony TV has "advanced teletext options" which is the cause of the problem, so will pass the request through to TiVo in the USA and that'll take a couple of days.

I got the alternate 01506 number from saynoto0870.com instead of phoning their 0870 number direct, and it only took just over 4 minutes to get through and speak to someone.

BTW, I did a 'Clear and Delete Everything' when going to bed but it made no odds overall. After getting the listings with a Guided Setup this morning, I tried connecting again about 50 mins ago and was a bit hopeful as it actually looked like it was downloading stuff rather than trying and then quickly saying, "Nope, I'm pending restart again!" but the message came back soon after.

The guy asked me where I got my TiVo from (I didn't want to mention about it being an evalution sub in case that confused him) so I just played dumb and said I got it several years ago and forgot where from. He told me I wouldn't be able to use 888 subtitles again but I said I could use the digibox-generated ones (which I actually don't like as they get burnt into the picture, but I wasn't going to start a ponitless debate)

Thanks again but the hard drive suggestion, but I'll just...
"1. sit back and have a beer "

Seriously, when I put it in another room for manual recordings I've got a fair few things on it still to watch so will just clear them over time.



> NB. If you don't need your recordings, use the following command instead and the copy will complete in 10 minutes instead of 12 hours:-
> 
> *mfsbackup -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY*


Out of interest, what exactly would go in 'hdX' and 'hdY'? The serial numbers of the hard drives?

Definitely! If you are not using the old machine for other than manual recordings then morally you aren't committing service theft - but as soon as the TiVo servers see two machines with the same TSN all hell will break loose![/QUOTE]

I figured that would happen. I knew it wouldn't be a good idea. I remember reading about people trying the same thing with a couple of Sky boxes hooked up to the same line with the same subscription (before the multiroom thing existed) and that didn't sound like something a computer would let slip 

Thanks again. I'll report back once the 'pending restart' thing has gone (which I've only got rid of just now temporarily by restarting but I know it'll be back again until it's sorted) and then swap over the pxmpegdecode.o file.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

dvdfever said:


> Out of interest, what exactly would go in 'hdX' and 'hdY'?


It depends which IDE port they are connected to:-

Primary Master - /dev/hda
Primary Slave - /dev/hdb
Secondary Master - /dev/hdc
Secondary Slave - /dev/hdd

etc..


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> It depends which IDE port they are connected to:-
> 
> Primary Master - /dev/hda
> Primary Slave - /dev/hdb
> ...


Thanks for that. I get it now.

Earlier on, as I put my old TiVo in the bedroom, I realised that as it's connected to a Freeview box what I could really do with is doing a Guided Setup but that'll require the phone line.... so thought better of it 

I'm not going to risk it, particularly since even if I did unplug the new one while connecting the old one back up again to tell it I have Freeview instead of Sky, the channel line-up on Freeview changes more often than I change my underwear, but how exactly does the TiVo servers know?

Or is it that it gets a bit suss about the fact it's having to supply a lot of updated information twice day when if there was just one machine calling for a second time it would know that it had already given the information?


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Quick update, of sorts, a week on and still after waiting for the update that the guy said would take a couple of days to go through, I'm still getting the 'pending restart' (and have restarted to let it kick in) and everything's still as it was 

Wish they'd get on with it so I can get on with learning what my TiVo can really do.

Once it is sorted, can someone please tell me if there an FAQ on here which tells me how to easily add channel logos to the Now Playing menu, Mode 0 recording, the ability to get radio channels such that I can just program in, eg. 0104 for Radio 4, for a recording? Ta.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

All those questions have relevatn threads on here; and no I'm not finding them all for you  Don't think there's any other FAQ except the 'sticky' at the top of this forum.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

my tivo does that when it boots. I think its because the new hard disk i have in mine has the drivers loaded but i dont have a card. When I boot it displays a splash screen saying cache card not found, then 5 -10 seconds later it continues to boot as normal!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> NB. If you don't need your recordings, use the following command instead and the copy will complete in 10 minutes instead of 12 hours:-
> 
> mfsbackup -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY


Oops, that should be

mfsbackup *-l 32 * -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 300 -r4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY

otherwise you'll lose some background mpegs, and won't be able to use record by title etc.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Doh! My error. Thanks 

I have edited the original post to avoid any confusion.


----------



## dieselnutjob (Apr 6, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> Definitely! If you are not using the old machine for other than manual recordings then morally you aren't committing service theft - but as soon as the TiVo servers see two machines with the same TSN all hell will break loose!


I always thought that the Service Number is obtained from one of the chips, rather than being on the hard drive.

I hope so because my TiVo was upgraded by its previous owner. It was upgraded because the drive blew. He put a larger hard drive in it and used an image he got from another owner somewhere. This was I think at least four years ago and my TiVo seems happy but I would hate it to go offline one day if the "other" TiVo reappeared.

Probably I've misunderstood something.......


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

dieselnutjob said:


> I always thought that the Service Number is obtained from one of the chips, rather than being on the hard drive. Probably I've misunderstood something.......


No. I think you're correct.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Something very weird has just happened, and I've searched on here so will trry a reboot in a bit, but after checking all SCART connectors, the sound went on the output to the TV... and shortly after, the picture. Then the picture came back for a few minutes, and went again.

I can see it via RF to a second TV in the same room, but am recording a film at the moment (okay, so it's Under Siege 2 and I'm sure the TiVo hasn't gone wonky on the grounds of bad taste...), and I'll reboot, and then do an unplug if necessary, to hope that gets it back to normal  

BTW, I phoned TiVo again today and asked them to re-request the software upgrade so that can't have kicked in so soon since I wouldn't expect anything to happen with that until the middle of next week, given that the weekend has begun.

More news as it happens.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Crisis averted. Due to an archaic way I've got the TiVo plumbed round everything else, including a second VCR and a Macrovision-removal box (both of which I've not used for their intended use for years, but if I take them out of the equation, the RGB output from the DVD recorder makes the TV picture go wonky - and that can't be corrected), I leave them attached and it was the SCART from the output of the Macro box to the VCR that had come slightly loose.

Blood pressure lowering....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> BTW, I phoned TiVo again today and asked them to re-request the software upgrade so that can't have kicked in so soon since I wouldn't expect anything to happen with that until the middle of next week, given that the weekend has begun.
> 
> More news as it happens.


Let us hope this is resolved soon.

As you have version 2.5.5a of the software then once Tivo's servers also think that is the version you should be running then I can't see why they would want to try on continuing to "upgrade" you to Version 2.5.5

Sudden visions of Dr Who and a platoon of metal Cybermen maniacally chanting the words "he must be upgraded, he must be upgraded" for some reason suddenly spring to mind.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Quick update - did a daily call today and after it's finished it now shows "Succeeded" rather than "Pending restart", so all being well, it's sorted! :up: 

I'll just make sure with another one tomorrow so I know all is okay (probly me just being paranoid, even though it has downloaded listings fine without the need for a guided setup) and then I'll fix the teletext problem, although even when I use AUX to view the direct source, with the TiVo as it is now, every other line of teletext is garbled rather than clear like I'd expect.

I get the feeling there's a slight problem like my TiVo AUX problem with my previous TiVo, in that if I'm viewing via AUX and there's some flashing images then the picture does roll slightly but this is partly down to my TV (32" WS CRT Panasonic TXW32R4) because when I had the problem before, while the picture would roll for Britain, as well as doing the cell-shaded effect on everything, I would have the cell-shaded effect still happening via RF on my 26" Ferguson 4:3 telly, as well as on my bedroom TV which is a 28" WS CRT Thomson (cheapo WS from Argos but a fantastic picture at £160 at the time), but the picture doesn't roll on either of those tellies.

Anyway, the question I'm getting round to is that given that the picture on my new TiVo is more reliable (ie. no rolling) when playing back a recording or watching in the live TV buffer, will this help the subtitles settle down, so to speak? Previously, with my old TiVo before the problem, the subtitles were much better via AUX from the source, than on the recording/live buffer, presumably because it was getting a clearer signal.

Ta, Dom


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

dvdfever said:


> Previously, with my old TiVo before the problem, the subtitles were much better via AUX from the source, than on the recording/live buffer, presumably because it was getting a clearer signal.


The RGB setting can have a significant effect on text; though not necessarily the way you would expect. My brother had an old Sony CRT where it preferred *not* to have RGB set.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> If your TiVo is listed as having 2.5.5 then you MUST leave what looks like 2.5.5 on the drive or you will get the 'pending restart' message every night and your TiVo will only download guide data when you do a full Guided Setup (as this doesn't check the software version for some reason). If your TiVo is listed as 2.5.5a then if you install a drive with 2.5.5 it will update itself overnight and you will lose the LBA48 kernel if the drive is > 137gb along with the teletext recording functionality.


I've had a quick search and I'm probably being thick, but what does the LBA48 kernel do? I've got a 250Gb drive in the new TiVo.



> Your case is unusual as not many peope even know the TiVo records teletext, let alone use it on a regular basis! Therefore you want the extra functionality but still need to stick with 2.5.5a (or what looks like 2.5.5a).
> 
> The pxmpegdecode.o file fix is normally used by people with Sony/Toshiba TVs to disable teletext recording while preserving the version as 2.5.5. However, I see no reason why you couldn't do it in reverse!
> 
> You will need the pxmpegdecode.o file from a 2.5.5 version of the software (see attachment). Just FTP it to /lib/modules, make it executable with *chmod 755 ** and restart the TiVo to load it.


I'm just trying to do this now but it's telling me the file is read-only and trying to chmod it from telnet or trying to alter the properties in an FTP program have no effect in changing it. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Make the root writeable with 

mount -o remount,rw /

then you should be able to overwrite the pxmpegdecode.o file.

The LBA48 kernel allows your TiVo to correctly write to areas of the drive past 137gb.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You need to mount the drive as read/write make the change then set it back to read only.
I recommend reading the whole of this guide as it will help you understand your Tivo better but this section will aid you in mounting your drive.
http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html#_Toc101001782
Rebooting your Tivo with the drive set to read/write can cause terminal problems IIRC so be reasonably careful.



dvdfever said:


> what does the LBA48 kernel do?


It allows Tivo to use more than the first 137GB of your big drive. It's important that you use it on a 250GB drive or you may find recordings overwriting the operating system and other unpleasant and destructive stuff.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

iankb said:


> The RGB setting can have a significant effect on text; though not necessarily the way you would expect. My brother had an old Sony CRT where it preferred *not* to have RGB set.


Thanks for the tip. Just given it a go as I didn't know it was set to RGB, but it didn't correct the problem for the AUX source. It's a weird thing in that sometimes the subtitles are fine and then with the next set of subtitles they're all a combination of the proper letters, missed letters and a load of @^&^*@


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

AMc said:


> You need to mount the drive as read/write make the change then set it back to read only.
> I recommend reading the whole of this guide as it will help you understand your Tivo better but this section will aid you in mounting your drive.
> http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html#_Toc101001782
> Rebooting your Tivo with the drive set to read/write can cause terminal problems IIRC so be reasonably careful.
> ...


Thanks to you and blindlemon for the help about the LBA48 kernal and mounting. The latter is about as deeply-delved as I'd be comfortable to get when it comes to tinkering with its workings, but before I do a reboot, I've just seen that doing chmod 755 * to the lib/modules folder has made all the other files below executable as well and they weren't all as lit up with -rwxr-xr-x as they are now. Dare I ask, is that a problem? I have a horrible paranoid feeling it's going into meltdown when I do a reboot...

fan.o
fpga7114.o
fpga7114_p15.o
fpgacombo.o
i2c.o
ideturbo.o
mixaud.o
oslink.o
scartmux.o
therm.o
turbonet2.o
turbonet2_debug.o

On the kernel thing, I re-read blindlemon's post and saw it's talking about putting in a new drive with the 2.5.5 software on it which wasn't what I was doing, so I think I got a bit confused there when seeing the 2.5.5 software bit.

Thanks again.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Don't worry about making the other stuff executable - files can never have too many permissions!!


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Don't worry about making the other stuff executable - files can never have too many permissions!!


Excellent! It works a treat, thanks.

I tried using the subtitles on my old TiVo this morning, which is now in the bedroom and using a bog-standard 28" WS and the subtitles didn't miss a beat on playback which is not something I've experienced with that TiVo on my main TV, the Panny TXW32R4, the picture of which was contributing to the rolling with the problem I had with the old TiVo when viewing via AUX, and so on other TVs it just exhibits the 'cell-shaded' look of whatever damage caused that.

Playing back something through the new TiVo on my Panny, on the first couple of shows I've tried it on, give a great result (when watching via the live buffer or a playback, not via AUX where the subs were still a bit scrambled). The odd sentence was missed out on playback (but that's better than *every* sentence before now  ) and it still makes a good fist of the subtitles on News 24, the type of which appear one word at a time.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> The odd sentence was missed out on playback (but that's better than *every* sentence before now  ) and it still makes a good fist of the subtitles on News 24, the type of which appear one word at a time.


Can't think what might want to record on News24 other than Click though?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Hardtalk, Dateline London, and in the good old days - Zero 30.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mrtickle said:


> Hardtalk, Dateline London, and in the good old days - Zero 30.


I do watch Hardtalk if its on sometimes but wouldn't go so far as to record it. I have too much other more important stuff on Tivo I can also never find time to watch.

Now perhaps if I gave up the internet and web forums I might be able to find time. If only they had invented Tivo back in the days when we didn't also have the internet to amuse us...................


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

About Zero 30, I loved that. Far better than it's b'stard offspring, Liquid News from BBC Choice/BBC3. It was very sad to hear of Christopher Price's death - http://amazon-uk.imdb.com/name/nm0992293/bio

I've got an email from him on my hard drive from 2000 responding to my complaint about all the DOGs they had onscreen at once, including a 'LIVE' one that was changed colour depending on what was behind it so you could always see it, rather than just being white. He said he wasn't sure if he liked it either, and they were still looking into it 



Pete77 said:


> I do watch Hardtalk if its on sometimes but wouldn't go so far as to record it. I have too much other more important stuff on Tivo I can also never find time to watch.
> 
> Now perhaps if I gave up the internet and web forums I might be able to find time. If only they had invented Tivo back in the days when we didn't also have the internet to amuse us...................


I record Hardtalk each day. Once in a blue moon there's something worth watching but when there is, it's great. Lately, it's been Pakistan this, Pakistan that, which isn't my bag.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Just a different question relating to my TiVo - is it possible to buy something that will put a blank screen down the RF aerial of my TV?

Since I have Sky and Freeview connected to it, and I was sick of the ghosting from the aerial (since you have to start on an aerial channel before going to Sky/Freeview) you just can't avoid the last terrestrial channel viewed ghosting across the screen.

So, I tried removing the aerial last night and of course now all I get is a hazy picture because inbetween switching it on and going to a Sky/Freeview channel I just get the black-and-white dots 'no signal'-type screen.

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy a black-screen generator, please? Ta.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> So, I tried removing the aerial last night and of course now all I get is a hazy picture because inbetween switching it on and going to a Sky/Freeview channel I just get the black-and-white dots 'no signal'-type screen.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to buy a black-screen generator, please? Ta.


Must be an old telly as most tellies made for the last 10 years or more show a blank screen if the signal level is below a level that provides a receivable and tunable picture. That is all you see is a blank picture tube as though the thing is off. Of course I expect you have the one make that doesn't do this as I seem to recall you have a widescreen tv and widescreen tvs only started around 10 years ago.

Also if you have Scart control enabled on the Tivo the telly will go straight to Tivo when you switch it on.

Personaly I prefer to leave my UHF signal connected as the teletext service from ITV, C4 and Five only exists in normal full form on their analogue UHF channels. Even the BBCi service on a Sky Digibox omits the tv listings and expects you to use the crappy Sky EPG. Strange when the Freeview BBCi does have these tv listings. Signs I suspect of more unethical market pressure behind the scenes from Sky.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Must be an old telly as most tellies made for the last 10 years or more show a blank screen if the signal level is below a level that provides a receivable and tunable picture. That is all you see is a blank picture tube as though the thing is off. Of course I expect you have the one make that doesn't do this as I seem to recall you have a widescreen tv and widescreen tvs only started around 10 years ago.


Yep, it's a Panny TXW32R4 (just a bog-standard 32" WS) and is about 7-8 years old and I would've bought one of those Samsung 32" HD Slimfit CRT TVs if they hadn't had totally bobbins geometry, and now they seem to have been discontinued altogether.



> Also if you have Scart control enabled on the Tivo the telly will go straight to Tivo when you switch it on.


Sadly, it doesn't do that on mine because I've still got it going through a Macrovision box and a VCR before it reaches the TV because of some bizarre thing my DVD recorder (also in there somewhere) does to the TV without them two (even though I don't need them) because I can't stop the DVD recorder thinking 'RGB'.



> Personaly I prefer to leave my UHF signal connected as the teletext service from ITV, C4 and Five only exists in normal full form on their analogue UHF channels. Even the BBCi service on a Sky Digibox omits the tv listings and expects you to use the crappy Sky EPG. Strange when the Freeview BBCi does have these tv listings. Signs I suspect of more unethical market pressure behind the scenes from Sky.


I occasionally look at the analogue text too, and prefer that over any digital variant, so that's another pain about unplugging the cable.

As an aside, and I know this problem is solved by a reboot so it's not a query, just an observation. I had the 'no sound' problem for the first time yesterday morning and my recording of Breakfast was silent but I still wanted to watch the Grange Hill interview with Todd Carty and Phil Redmond... so it's thanks to the subtitles that I could still follow the interview


----------

